# Ramaphosa told to lift cigarette, alcohol ban and move to Level 2 lockdown



## ivc_mixer (12/8/20)

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...and-move-to-level-2-lockdown-sources-20200812

Whether it will happen remains to be seen.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH (12/8/20)

I ain't holding my breath, the doektator still has to consent to the crusade being called off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nitro (12/8/20)

Holding thumbs this goes through.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stew (12/8/20)

Heading says "Told" to, contents says "Suggested" which are very different.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

